# The Heritage Hotel Killenard



## Club Scrub (11 Oct 2011)

Hi
Thinking of taking the wife away for a few days and The Heritage Hotel looks like a decent spot- any any comments positive or negative to make?


----------



## NorfBank (11 Oct 2011)

Stayed there a couple of months back, lovely big rooms, nice hotel bar, spa treatments were top notch.

The letdown was the restaurant (the Arlington). The food was uninspired. Don't get me wrong, it was all tasty and cooked well but just not what you would expect from a 5 star joint.


----------



## Wollran (11 Oct 2011)

I've stayed there on a "girls weekend away" and we all enjoyed it very much, the only let down for us was the indoor passage way to get from the hotel to the spa, it's kind of a corridor (used by the golfers I think) and sort of let the place down - we ate in Sol Oriens during our stay and were pleased with it.


----------



## NorfBank (11 Oct 2011)

Wollran said:


> I it's kind of a corridor (used by the golfers I think) and sort of let the place down



True, forgot about that, I thought it was just a temporary structure. It must be freezing to walk through in the winter as it was cold when we went.


----------



## tinkerbell (11 Oct 2011)

Its my favourite Irish hotel!   Stayed there 3 times in the last year and gladly go back again.    Spa fantastic, rooms comfy esp the bed and the bathroom good too.   Staff so friendly and helpful! Would readily recommend it and barely an hour from Dublin!   We ate at Sol Oriens too every time except once and loved it.  Brekkies great too!  Good value packages on offer at the moment also.


----------



## notagardener (13 Oct 2011)

It's a beautiful hotel. As posted, a fantastic spa and if you like golf, a beautiful course. There's a pub at the entrance to the hotel, If you fancy a break from the hotel, they'll bring you down and pick you up in a golf buggy 'taxi'.


----------



## TreeTiger (14 Oct 2011)

I've had a few stays here, sadly not in the last couple of years though.  But every stay has been fantastic, helpful staff, beautiful surroundings and overall a really relaxing experience.

Foodwise, I haven't eaten in the Arlington, but have had several meals in Sol Oriens which have all been really good.  Greens in the golf club is also very good.  The food the hotel bar serves is good, but the meals are less substantial, however sandwiches were a good portion size.  Had Sunday lunch in the Pub once and it was a good hearty helping but nothing I'd write home about.

Spa is fantastic, I've tried a few others but this is my favourite.  The 3 hour Heritage Spa Experience is so relaxing - just remember to drink plenty of water or juice or you'll come out ready for bed!

Pool is a plain old rectangle but enough to keep the kids happy, there's also a jacuzzi, sauna & steam room.

Golf course is manicured as is the par 3.  There's a nice walking/jogging track that goes all around it.

If you go, maybe you'd post back here what you thought, I'd be interested to know if it's still as wonderful!


----------



## tinkerbell (17 Oct 2011)

TreeTiger I stayed there two weeks ago and it was as good as ever.


----------

